
A Chrome extension that allows users to easily navigate to saved urls - kritts
https://github.com/kritts/redirect/
======
searchingDaily
I've been looking for an extension like this for months. Thank you!

~~~
topgunreddit
Just started using it. I'm a fan as well!

------
aeoiouso
Interesting idea. Where can I find the source code?

~~~
aeoiouso
My bad! Found the link to the source code.

